# how do i know what return pump to go for



## debodeebs (Nov 8, 2010)

im doing a sump for the first time.

1st section is the skimmer and overflow

2nd section is the dsb and chaeto

3rd is the return pump.

im buying a overflow box from ebay also looking for the pump.

protein skimmer is custom upto 2000lph with a ehem 1060 pump.

my main tank is 6ft 8in x 2.6 x 2ft
sump is 4ftx2x2

can someone please help me out on what to go for and not to be too expensive.

cheers


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to guess that your total system volume is going to be around 400 gallons. Depending on the type of tank you want, you will want a turnover rate of 4 to 10 times per hour. I'd suggest a return pump with at least 1600-2500 gallons per hour.

You'll want to make sure that your overflow box(s) will handle the turnover that rate. If it were my tank and sump I'd have the tank drilled for overflows and returns and the sump drilled for a bulkhead and use an external pump.

Good luck.


----------



## debodeebs (Nov 8, 2010)

hi thanks for the reply. i would rather have my tank drilled but the main tank is already setup. there is nothing in it but its all set up on the cabinet. and ive never drilled glass before so i would not like to risk destroying my big tank lol.

as for the pump ive seen a 3600lph not 3600gph. all i see on ebay is litres per hr.


----------

